# Few of my St. Louis Colored Soda's



## stlouisbottles

Here are a few of my favorite colored sodas from St Louis Mo.


----------



## shotdwn

Great color. I can see why they are some of your favorites.


----------



## photolith

Those are awesome, take the paint off though


----------



## sandchip

Those are absolute killers.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## slugplate

Wow, those are awesome bottles. Great colors and shapes. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## bottle-bud

Excellent bottles. What does M & W represent?


----------



## yacorie

Fantastic colors and forms


----------



## stlouisbottles

bottle-bud said:


> Excellent bottles. What does M & W represent?


McCloud & Wheaton.


----------



## treeguyfred

stlouisbottles said:


> Here are a few of my favorite colored sodas from St Louis Mo.


Wow, those are beautiful! absolutely amazing! I'm with the others that have weighed in.. no question why they are your favorites! 
Thank you for sharing the pic! I'd love to see others,
~Fred


----------



## Kheidecker

Amazing bottles.i live in stl an am curious if you dug up any of those??


----------



## Timelypicken

Those are cool. I live about an hour from St. Louis


----------



## Kheidecker

If I come across anything spectacular need some help digging.would either of you two be interested????I do alot od glass hunting by myself. My bottle hunting doesn't interest anybody else.


----------



## Kheidecker

Timelypicken said:


> Those are cool. I live about an hour from St. Louis


----------



## Kheidecker

Kheidecker said:


> If I come across anything spectacular need some help digging.would either of you two be interested????I do alot od glass hunting by myself. My bottle hunting doesn't interest anybody else.


I mostly am looking for unique jars.thats about all I'll spend $ on.if ya come across any I'd be interested. Is there anything you'd like me to keep an eye out for?I got a whole shed full of glass I'm need to get rid of.mostly creek finds and basic jars.


----------



## stlouisbottles

Kheidecker said:


> Amazing bottles.i live in stl an am curious if you dug up any of those??


I didn’t dig them myself. A friend dug two of them.


----------



## stlouisbottles

Kheidecker said:


> If I come across anything spectacular need some help digging.would either of you two be interested????I do alot od glass hunting by myself. My bottle hunting doesn't interest anybody else.


What area are you from?


----------

